# Preamplificador Fender Frontman 25b esquema y pcb



## ricardodeni

Bueno aca dejo otro aporte, este es un preamplificador para bajo muy sencillo que la verdad suena excelente como era de esperar en un fender, tiene mucho ataque y los controles de tonos tienen una amplificadora variacion asi que se puede pasar por muchos estilos.

diseñe el PCB hasta donde esta el jack que dice preamplificadorfier out y ahi le agregue un operacional configurandolo como adaptador de impedancia ( alta impedancia de entrada - baja impedancia de salida ) con el proposito de poder acoplarlo a cualquier amplificador sin tener ningun tipo de problemas.

yo lo estoy usando con el amplificador clase D de 200W que subio EJTAGLE en el foro y suena excelente.

espero que les guste,saludos, Ricardo.


----------



## oswaldosolano

Hola Ricardo, quiero hacerte una pregunta: las medidas de la placa cuales son? ó está solo de imprimir ?

Si comparas el otro pre de bajo que tenes en el foro, cual de estos dos te parece mejor ?

Por que este me parece menos complicado que el otro (galien), de algo si estoy seguro que sos excelente diseñando estos pcb por que ambos se ven excelentes. Felicitaciones.

Saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola oswaldosolano, la medida de la placa es de 24 cm x 3 cm , de todas maneras la escala de impresion es 1:1 asi que cuando imprimas los PDF van a salir impresos con las medidas reales. Los trazos estan para hacer con el metodo de la plancha.

bueno, la verdad es que los dos preamplificador funcionan muy bien, tienen un sonido excelente y ademas no tuve ningun problema de ruido, la diferencia es que el gallien es mas completo y tiene mas opciones de equalizacion pero con respecto a sonido te puedo asegurar que el fender , por mas que sea mucho mas simple, no tiene nada que envidiarle al gallien.

saludos.


----------



## angelitodeaudio

Hola , que tal como estas, espero que bien 

Tengo una pequeña duda con tu pre, mira llevo meses buscando un pre Fender en estado solido, a mi el sonido Fender me encanta, solo que soy guitarrista

Mi pregunta es, crees que se le pueda conectar una guitarra, o en caso de que no que modificaciones me recomiendas para que trabaje bien con guitarra, claro sin modificar el sonido Fender 

Bueno eso es todo, de antemano muchas gracias


----------



## ppaappoo

Jajajaj, yo quiero lo mismo. En un principio habria que cambiar los capacitores de corte en la parte de los controles de tono y despues los capacitores de entrada y salida para filtrar las frecuencias muy graves.


----------



## ricardodeni

hola, este pre lo probe con una guitarra y la verdad suena muy bien, buenos agudos , buenos medios , pero  demaciados graves para una guitarra , osea , asi como esta se puede usar sin problemas bastaria con bajarle los graves desde el control de graves, sino lo que se puede hacer es exactamente lo que dijo ppaappoo.

tambien se puede probar reduciendole el valor a 25K al pote de bass, asi va a tener menos graves

saludos.


----------



## awa

Hola me gusta este pre es sencillo facil de armar y por lo que comentan funciona barbaro ahora tengo una consulta... siguiendo el diagrama el pre terminaria en la primera mitad del 2do TL072 aqui la segunda mitad del integrado se uso para amplificar mas ... puede ser?...
me gustaria poder ponerle un led para el Peak pero no se si se puede usar esa medio TLque digamos que quedo y de ser asi donde seria el mejor lugar para ponerlo luego de la primera amplificación, de la ecualizacion, o a la salida y tendria que estar inversa o no...
aqui dejo esto para ver si em puden aclarar esto un poqco.
Gracias.....


----------



## Cacho

Hola Awa

No termino de entender qué es lo que querés hacer con el LED del Peak.
Someramente, el circuito funciona así: IC1a actúa como buffer de entrada y tiene un control de ganancia. De su salida la señal va a IC1b e IC2b. 
IC1b está asociado al control de tonos y configurado como inversor, e IC2b es un detector de picos (prende el led cuando la señal que viene de IC1a pasa de cierto nivel).
De la salida de IC1b la señal pasa a un filtro asociado a la entrada inversora de IC2a, que devuelve la señal en fase con la entrada (vuelve a invertir la señal que IC1b invirtió antes) y finalmente sale a través de C12, R20 y R19.
Creo que no me equivoqué, de ser así, corríjanme.

Saludos


----------



## awa

Gracias por responder...
Es que el IC2b el detector de picos originalmente no esta,  pero no se si ahí lo coloque bien y si sus valores son del todo correctos.
En diagrama de fender la salida del pre termina a la salida del ic2a  y en el circuito posteo nuestro colega forista ricardodeni el ic2b vuelve a amplificar la señal o almenos eso me parece.



en fin no se estria bien colocoado ese peak ahí...


----------



## Cacho

Lo que hace con la segunda mitad del operacional es un buffer. Fijate que la señal entra por el pin 5 y la salida (pin7) está conectada con la entrada inversora (pin6). 

De poner un detector de picos en el pre, tenés que tomar la señal después de todos los procesos que se le hagan a la señal. En este impreso, tomala de la pista entre el C de 4u7 y la R 2K2 que va al pote de volumen.

Saludos


----------



## awa

haahaaa.. muy bien San Cacho gracias por todo dejare talcual está, agregando el detector donde me recomiendas....
Gracias......


----------



## Cacho

De nada


----------



## jandrox92

hola a todos      
ricardo podrias decirme que fuente usaste(si no es mucha molestia un pequeño diagrama)?
el tl072 es facil de conseguir Bs. As.?
otra cosa vi que en el que vos tenes en las fotos todos los potes tienen soldado un alambre arriba a donde va y para que se pone?

desde ya muchas gracias


----------



## awa

Hola El alambre que esta soldado en los potes va a masa y el tl072 es muy comun y facil de conseguir no vas a tener mayores problemas. En cuanto a la fuente es +-15v no es muy grande ya que consume muy poco y seguro que trabaja con un poco menos voltaje tambein pero se supone que 15 es lo ideal.
Salu2


----------



## jandrox92

Bueno, *no se si esta bien* pero me gustaria que me digan si esto esta bien echo y si ademas sive para este pre ?
La fuente seria con un transformador de 15V+15V por 1A 

Me gustaria que me digan si esta bien o hay que agragarle algo o arregrarle algo y si esa corriente es apropiada para el pre o hay que ponerle un poco mas 


Desde ya muchas gracias


.:JandroX:.


----------



## MasterofPupets

aparentemente esta todo ok lo unico que te estaria faltando es un filtro de polyester de 100nf
que nunca esta de mas


----------



## jandrox92

bueno muchas gracias


----------



## totito

hola soy nuevo en este foro y nesesito el circuito de un pre amplificador para guitarra electrica pero con entrada para pedaleras de distorcion si alguien me puede hacer el fabor de publicar alguno se lo agradeceria mucho 

gracias desde ya
saludos 
el foro esta muy beno


----------



## MasterofPupets

Hola 

te recomiendo que le des un vistazo a este preamplificador que subió mi amigo gatomambo 
yo lo arme y funciona a la perfección 
es muy simple y económico 

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/armar-amplificador-tda2030a-12963/

cualquier cosita no dudes en preguntar


----------



## juliosusa

Hola, Jandrox92. Es mi primera colaboración al foro. Precisamente hoy estuve aquí, buscando docu sobre reguladores 78XX, y encontré un excelente artículo titulado: "Reguladores 78XX en la práctica" que comenzó "fogonazo" que si lo miras a fondo te aclara cualquier duda relaccionada con éste tipo de alimentación. Perdón por no poner el link, pero como dije, soy nuevo y ahora tengo poco tiempo (y pereza) para investigar. Como cosa más evidente que he visto en tu propuesta, es que para conseguir uma buena regulacion en 15 voltios, deberías usar un transformador de, al menos 18v. o puedes usar el transformador de 15v y usar reguladores 7812, aunque con éso el previo pierde algo de headroom, que no sé si se haría notoria. En todo caso te recomiendo que leas el post y vas a encontrar muchos detalles (por ejemplo, que conviene un C. de 100nF, por ejemplo, entre entrada y masa, y otro de 10-47uF entre salida y masa respecto a tu propuesta, etc.
Suerte. A mí tambien me está tentado el previo Fender éste.


----------



## jandrox92

gracias por tu consejo y  sera tomado en  cuenta


----------



## xavirom

Hola, así como está conectado el led, no enciende, habría que conectar el cátodo a masa junto con la R de 1 Mohm.


----------



## soschorni

hola queria plantearles el problema que me surgio , arme este pre y no me funciona lo alimente con 15 -15 1a , me fije todo lo que pudieera llegar a no hacer funcionar mi pre , alguien podria ayudarme ?


----------



## MasterofPupets

según tengo entendido los operacionales trabajan con +-15V por que al trabajar mas cerca a la Vmax se tiene mas "headroom"

para comenzar revisa las pistas que no este alguna en corto, es el error mas común, también medí tensión en las "patas" de alimentación de los operacionales
y si es posible subí fotos con buena resolución para ver mejor


----------



## tole_tole

Hola, gemte, temgo una pequenia duda existencial respecto al montaje de los componentes...


Se puede ver en el diagrama que subio Marcodeni, que el pre, tiene dos entradas (H - L), suponiendo que estas son para activo/pasivo... 

Se ve que el negativo de la entrada H, obviamente, va a masa... Pero el negativo de la entrada de L, se conecta a la misma resistencia de 68K con la que se conecta el positivo de H...


Es correcto?


----------



## tole_tole

Mi pregunta es por que las fichas para microfono (Hembras, claro) que yo temgo, son de solo dos bornes, y no son de 4 como las que aparecen en las fotos del proyecto terminado...


----------



## MasterofPupets

trata de conseguir los jacks (mono) plásticos para circuito impreso, son los que se muestran en las fotos


----------



## chacarock

MasterofPupets dijo:
			
		

> según tengo entendido los operacionales trabajan con +-15V por que al trabajar mas cerca a la Vmax se tiene mas "headroom"
> 
> para comenzar revisa las pistas que no este alguna en corto, es el error mas común, también medí tensión en las "patas" de alimentación de los operacionales
> y si es posible subí fotos con buena resolución para ver mejor



hola masterofpupet, me podrias  contar masomenos que seria el headroom? aunque sea breve como para saber  com esmpesar a buscar  la información , saludos


----------



## MasterofPupets

aquí hay información de lo que es el headroom
exactamente no se lo que es 
asi que algun _experto en el tema que nos desburre_  

http://translate.google.com.ar/tran...p://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headroom&hl=es&sa=G


----------



## MasterofPupets

tole_tole dijo:
			
		

> MasterofPupets dijo:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trata de conseguir los jacks (mono) plásticos para circuito impreso, son los que se muestran en las fotos
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Si no te molesto, podrias darme el modelo del jack, quiero evitar comprar alguno que temga una configuracion de patas distimtas...
Hacer clic para expandir...


no molestas, cualquier cosa pregunta nomas  

son jack para pcb de 6.33mm mono _(la primera foto)_
si son estéreo también te va a servir solo que no vas a conectar las patas del medio
y si es el metálico para chasis también te va a servir _(la segunda foto)_


----------



## tole_tole

Precisamente esos son los jacks que yo temgo, el metalico, pero creo que si voy a alinear los potenciomeros al chasis, es mejor comprar los jacks para el circuito, asi el tamaño del jack no incomoda al momemto de montar la placa al chasis...


Gracias por la información, bro!


----------



## chacarock

gracias por el linck masterofpupet

saludos


----------



## Cacho

Headroom...

Imaginate que vas por la ruta a 100km/h en un VW Escarabajo.
Ahora imaginate lo mismo, pero vas en una Ferrari.

El Escarabajo va en cuarta (no tiene más cambios), casi a fondo y le queda poquito resto; la Ferrari va en tercera y casi regulando.
Si tenés que acelerar para pasar un camión, al VW le va a costar un neumático y la mitad del otro. La Ferrari no va a necesitar ni 30m para hacer la maniobra.

Entonces: En esas condiciones (a 100km/h), el Escarabajo apenas si tiene "headroom" y la ferrari tiene un "headroom" impresionante. Si estuviéramos viajando a 10km/h, el Escarabajo tendría mucho más "headroom".

Como los picos de la onda de salida de un amplificador no van a exceder NUNCA la tensión de alimentación (e inclusive será menor), cuanto mayor sea esta última tensión, más margen van a tener para "acomodar" los picos de señal sin recortarla.
Sin entrar en mucha matemática y esas cosillas, eso es el Headroom.

Espero que esto haya aclarado un poco la cosa.
Cualquier cosa, preguntá.

Saludos


----------



## chacarock

Maestro, 
             aguante la pedagogia, me recordo a un profesor e fisica que tenia, desde ya muchisimas gracias por su explicacion, no podria estar mas claro, sobre todo porque los fierros es otra de mis grandes pasiones.
         se me aclararon un monton de cosas, 

un saludo Mr Cacho


----------



## MasterofPupets

muy buena la respuesta, ahora me quedo mas que claro
gracias cacho!


----------



## Cacho

De nada.
Y Chaca, eso de "gracias por *su* explicacion"... Ojito con andar tratándome de usted, ¿eh?...    

Saludos


----------



## cartman86

Saludos 

Empece ahora con este despues de terminar con el GK 400RB. Tengo un par de dudas.

Puedo reemplazar el condensador de 250pf por uno de 270pf pues este primero no pude consguirlo en mi ciudad. y la segunda es algo parecido el condensador ceramico de 50pf solo consegui de 56pf y de 47pf cual puedo usar o si no me sirve ninguno.

Eso es lo unico me me falta para terminar este preamplificador.

Gracias de antemano por la ayuda que me puedan dar.


----------



## hernandezc

Cartman, podes usar cualquiera de los dos valores, tanto el de 56pf o el de 47pf...también el otro es válido el de 270pf!


Saludos!


----------



## walking

bueno,, aca les dejo unas fotos del combo amplificador para bajo, donde utilice el preamplificador fender,, y la verdad, quedo muy bueno, excelnte sonido y buen refuerzo de bajos.
 utilice el pre amplificador fender frontman que aqui se posteô, y le agregue una entrada para guitarra o microfono, y una entrada de linea de CD, ipod, mp3..ect, un led de encendido y el de clipp.
en la etapa de potencia, use dos amplificador en puente( BTL) con salidas de transistores en configuracion darlington(TIP 142 y 147) dos por canal.
la fuente, simetrica, 30v+30v mas 15v+15v para el preamp.
super bacano!


----------



## Sebass83

Hola gente, luego del intento del gk400, que todavía no lo abandono, me pico el vichito por este que parece mas simple, pero como dice ricardo, es un muy buen pre.

Hice esta lista de componentes, a ver si alguien nota si falta algo o algo esta mal.

Fender Frontman.

Resistencias:		Cantidad:

1M
68k 						x2
220k 					x2
2k7
330k 					x2
33k
2k2 						x3
82k
150k
10k 						x2
100k

Condensadores:	Cantidad:

2u2 						x3
50p
100p
470n
1n
3n3
6n8
250p
470n
390p
47u 						x2
4u7

Extras:			Cantidad:

TL072 					x2
Bases 					x2
Jack mono para impreso	 	x2
Potenciometro 100k
Potenciometro 10k
Potenciometro 50k 		x3
Led
Placa de 24 cm x 3 cm

Mi idea es una ves hecho el frontman, y andando el Gk. Armarlos a ambos en un cabezal para poder cambiar de un pre a otro utilizando la misma potencia. Sera esto posible?


----------



## emanuel87apd

Hola soy nuevo en el foro, yo arme este pre, y la verdad lo escucho un poco bajo, ¿por que podra ser? otra consulta es,  ¿porque valores podría reemplazar los caps para que suene mejor con la guitarra? que es para lo que lo quiero.. Gracias!


----------



## chacarock

Hoal ema. a que te refiere con bajo, al volumen o a la frecuencia, si es esta ultima, es porque esta funcionando bien, es un pre para bajo, y en cuanto a lo de los capacitores, no te recomendaria hacerlo, en el foro hay por lo menos dos preamp para guitarra y funcionan bastante bien, buscalso

PD: no se bien lo de los cap´s pero no creo que sea semcillo, ya que los filtros funcionan con redes de capacitores y resistencias, deverias recalcular todos los filtros

saludos


----------



## agsistemas

Hola, una pregunta, no comprendí si el led se prende al prender el equipo o esta para marcar los picos? Ya lo tengo armado pero no me esta prendiendo el led y lo unico que escucho es una masa fuerte si subo o bajo el volumen manejo la masa pero nada mas, no se que me estara pasando, mañana reviso las pistas y de ultima medire con osciloscopio, saludos.


----------



## ricardodeni

agsistemas dijo:


> Hola, una pregunta, no comprendí si el led se prende al prender el equipo o esta para marcar los picos? Ya lo tengo armado pero no me esta prendiendo el led y lo unico que escucho es una masa fuerte si subo o bajo el volumen manejo la masa pero nada mas, no se que me estara pasando, mañana reviso las pistas y de ultima medire con osciloscopio, saludos.



hola, el led es de encendido, el tema del ruido de masa ( si es que revisaste todo y tenes todo bien) puede ser el jack de entrada, fijate que venden jack para impreso que tienen el corte a la derecha y otros lo tienen a la izquierda, si compraste el que no va cuando metes el plug te queda el instrumento a masa y la entrada del pre al aire entonces zumba.


saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

buenas resulta que arme el pre pero no suena le conecto la guitarra y to*C*o las cuerdas y se escucha cada vez que todo una cuerta pop, pero no tengo sonido ninguno que puede ser?? revise todo y esta todo bien (creo) al principio me habian dado unos tl 082 que segun los de la electronica eran lo mismo lo arme y nada, no me convencieron asi que los cambie por unos tl072 con los mismos resultados


----------



## agsistemas

pachi2009 dijo:


> buenas resulta que arme el pre pero no suena le conecto la guitarra y toko las cuerdas y se escucha cada vez que todo una cuerta pop, pero no tengo sonido ninguno que puede ser?? revise todo y esta todo bien (creo) al principio me habian dado unos tl 082 que segun los de la electronica eran lo mismo lo arme y nada, no me convencieron asi que los cambie por unos tl072 con los mismos resultados


 
Hola, fijate que tenes que usar dos fichas distintas para las entradas, una con el corte a la derecha y la otra con el corte a la izquierda, capaz que sea ese el problema que tenes, a mi me paso lo mismo, los cortes los tenes que tenes enfrentados entre una ficha y la otra, saludos y suerte


----------



## ricardodeni

no no no , lo cortes van para el mismo lado, corte del lado izquierdo para los 2 jack.


----------



## agsistemas

ricardodeni dijo:


> no no no , lo cortes van para el mismo lado, corte del lado izquierdo para los 2 jack.


 
que raroo, a mi me funciona bien con los cortes enfrentados al medio entre jack y jack, ahora lo reviso a ver porque anda asi, igual lo bueno es que anda, je, saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

buenas ya solucione el problema era el jack que no hacia contacto pero el problema ahora es que tiene muy poco volumen osea pongo los potes de ganancia y vol al max y suena muy bajo y apemas bajo el vol del pote y ya no suena nada y lo estoy probando con una potencia de 500W, conecto la guitarra directo a la potencia y suena mucho mas fuerte, que podra pasar que no tengo volumen?

----------------------------
7/4/10

alguien me puede dar una mano y contestarme?????



> *2.7* Los usuarios no pueden revivir o reactivar temas publicando información inútil o sin sentido, o llevando a cabo cualquier otra acción para deliberadamente mantener arriba en el índice del foro dicho tema.


----------



## ricardodeni

pachi2009 dijo:


> buenas ya solucione el problema era el jack que no hacia contacto pero el problema ahora es que tiene muy poco volumen osea pongo los potes de ganancia y vol al max y suena muy bajo y apemas bajo el vol del pote y ya no suena nada y lo estoy probando con una potencia de 500W, conecto la guitarra directo a la potencia y suena mucho mas fuerte, que podra pasar que no tengo volumen?
> 
> ----------------------------
> 7/4/10
> 
> alguien me puede dar una mano y contestarme?????



a ver pachi2009, subi algunas fotos, revisa todo de nuevo, medi que tension tenes en la pata 4 y en la 8 del TL respecto de masa, revisa las pistas, pone algun dato mas de como tenes armado el pre, realmente sale de una, este pre es muy simple.

ya que estoy te pregunto en que quedo el gemini al final?

saludos.


----------



## S.W.A.T.

este preamplificador funciona con un amplificador con tda2040. perdonen mi ignorancia.


----------



## chacarock

si que podria, como ampli de estudio estaria bien

saludos


----------



## fedealma

este preamplificador es una masa!!! funciona de una. no mete ruido para nada. y eso que lo probe sin gabinete y mi bajo es muy trucho .  y no metia ruido  si lo quieren  armar haganlo sin dudarlo.


----------



## jazzbass

hla gente como les va.? una pregunta le va la misma fuente que el de que usa el preampl de albert kreuzer??? gracias


----------



## chacarock

la misma misma, fijate que utiliza los mismos operacionales, 

saludos


----------



## jazzbass

la fuente del albert kreuzer utiliza reguladores 7815 y 7915


----------



## claudiov

Hola muchachos!

Estoy armando el pre y tengo un par de dudas...

- los capacitores electroliticos de que voltaje deberian ser?
- 2u2
- 4u7
- 47u

- Los potenciometros son todos lineales?

Muchas gracias!
Saludos.


----------



## chacarock

JAZZ BASS:


> en la pagina 2 mensaje #21 esta el esquema de la fuente propuesta para este pre,




claudiov:


> los caps deberias ser mayores a 50 vol y los potenciometros creo que el de volumen debe se rlogaritmico y los demas lineales




SALUDOS


----------



## claudiov

Muchas gracias Chacarock!!

Otra duda, me gustaria poder eliminar uno de los jacks, yo solo uso bajos pasivos y podria achicar el pcb, seria un golazo!.

Como hago para sacar el de baja impedancia (low) ?

Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

Hola,
     mmmm. no creo que sea tan complicado, analiza el esquema, y fijate de convertir la entrada de "llow" en "Hi" es decir, obseva que la diferencia esta en esa resistencia de 1M, intercala entre la segunda resistencia de 68k y maza, todo por la parte de atras , sin hacer agujeros, y corta la punta deonde esta el jack de "hi" que ahora lo es el otro

PD: si hable macanas, porfavor que alguien me lo diga, pero estoy seguro que es asi


saludos


----------



## fedealma

yo lo deje todo como esta y solo solde el jack high que es el que siempre uso. y anduvo de maravillas.igual creo que  el jack que no esta  en uso va masa por los cortes que tiene el jack.calculo que tendrias que hacer un puente entre la entrada que no usas y masa. corrijanme si me equivoco.


----------



## claudiov

Muchas gracias muchachos, lo pruebo y despues les cuento!
Saludos!


----------



## chacarock

si fedealma, pero el quiere cortar el pcb para achicar, por eso le decia yo


saludos


----------



## fedealma

tenes razon chaca. igual si podes trata de no eliminarla por si despues te conseguis un pedal o pedalera vas a nesecitar esa entrada. es mi humilde consejo.


----------



## diodonet

Después de armar y revisar y revisar y revisar este proyecto me doy con la ingrata novedad de que no me funciona, trate por todos mis medios posibles el tratar de "repararlo" pero a la fecha no consigo buenos resultados. Es por esto que acudo a la comunidad para que me den alguna pista del posible desperfecto, por llamarlo de alguna forma.
Lo que pude observar es que a la entrada del integrado, llega una señal muuy débil, trate de mandar directamente la señal salteandome los filtros previos, pero sigue estando mudo el pre, ni siquiera un ruido, nada. también probé de cambiar varios TL´s por si se quemaron o algo, y nada, mudo mudo.

Desde ya agradezco cualquier sugerencia. Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

diodonet dijo:


> Hola a todos.
> Después de armar y revisar y revisar y revisar este proyecto me doy con la ingrata novedad de que no me funciona, trate por todos mis medios posibles el tratar de "repararlo" pero a la fecha no consigo buenos resultados. Es por esto que acudo a la comunidad para que me den alguna pista del posible desperfecto, por llamarlo de alguna forma.
> Lo que pude observar es que a la entrada del integrado, llega una señal muuy débil, trate de mandar directamente la señal salteandome los filtros previos, pero sigue estando mudo el pre, ni siquiera un ruido, nada. también probé de cambiar varios TL´s por si se quemaron o algo, y nada, mudo mudo.



Bien prolijo te quedó, muy lindo, la verdad que es raro que no funcione,la alimentacion esta bien conectada? medí con respecto de masa la tension que le cae a las patas 8 (+15V) y 4 (-15V) de los TL072,despues mucho mas no se me ocurre, contá a que le conectas la salida del pre.

saludos.


----------



## pachi2009

diodonet fijate si tenes todo bien conectado te comento yo tenia un problema tmb con el pre que no preamplificaba nada muy bajito, funcionada correctamente la ecualizacion pero sonaba muy bajo, el problema era que: fijate en el circuito el tl que esta al lado de la entrada de alimentacion, entre el pin 1 y pin 2 hay un capacitor de 250p, ahi le falta poner una resistencia en paralelo (creo que le puse una de 10k no recuerdo bien) para que tenga ganancia el integrado y funcione y tuve que tomar la señal de salida desde el mismo pin 1 y tuve que armar un pre aparte para conectarlo a la salida de este, proba lo que te dije primero de la resistencia y sino las otra posibilidades que hice yo y ahora me funciona de 10


----------



## diodonet

Gracias por las respuestas, logre hacerlo funcionar, al perecer era problema de fuente, le agregue unos zener de 15V y salio a flote, pero como dice pachi2009, el volumen es muuy bajo, así que voy a probar con la resistencia y luego les comento los resultados.

Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

volumen bajo?? la verdad que no entiendo, el circuito asi como está lo probe en varios amplis diferentes y hasta me sobraba salida, no tuve que agregar nada, por eso pregunté a que ampli le estas conectando la salida del pre, la idea sería que quede original el circuito, seria cuestion de seguir viendo por donde tenes el problema, antes de poner los zener en la fuente con que tension quedaba la alimentacion?

pachi:armaste el gemini modificado al final?? que pasó con eso?

saludos.


----------



## diodonet

Listo, doy por concluido el tema jejeje, Quedo de 1000 maravillas, sin ruido ni nada. lo termine probando en un ampli con tda2030 y quedo perfecto (sin agregarle la resistencia).
La fuente al final era todo el problema, cosas que se escapan de mi razonamiento, pero con un trafo de 12+12, llegue a tener 19V a la salida, y era por eso que no funcionaba, pero con los zener la estabilice en 15V quedo perfecto.
Es que retomar este gusto por la electrónica después de varios años de olvido, le hacen a uno perder todas las mañas.
Ahora me queda renegar un poco mas con otro ampli, con un lm3886. pero ese es otro tema .
Gracias a todos por la ayuda.


----------



## SCJOSEMANUEL

hOLA Ricardodeni, tendras un preamplificador que funcione con una bateria de 9v, gracias espero tu respuesta...


----------



## diodonet

SCJOSEMANUEL dijo:


> hOLA Ricardodeni, tendras un preamplificador que funcione con una bateria de 9v, gracias espero tu respuesta...



Hola y perdón por la intromisión. Yo arme uno hace pocos dias y la verdad funciona de 1000 maravillas, dejo el link a disposición, aunque a lo mejor alguien mas lo haya posteado.

Saludos.
http://www.guitarristas.info/foro/f13/preamp-guitarra-acustica-and-electrica-a-9-volt-45736/


----------



## JOSE FARLEN LASSO SOTO

yo arme el pre con un solo operacionlal la entrada y el control de tonos .algunos amplificadores en el comercio son asi de simples los de bajo costo claro.


----------



## josej44

Saludos, este pre se le puede conectar un bajo activo y pasivo. Gracias


----------



## diodonet

josej44 dijo:


> Saludos, este pre se le puede conectar un bajo activo y pasivo. Gracias



Así es, lo probé con los dos tipos y funciona perfectamente. Aparte de tener un sonido bárbaro y limpio. Lo único que note es la poca respuesta de medios, pero se soluciona corrigiendo graves y agudos. Supongo que sera cuestión de modificar algún valor de componentes en esta etapa para trabajar con la frecuencia justa, pero a eso lo dejo para los que sepan 

Saludos.


----------



## josej44

Gracias, lo armare y comentare en el foro como quedo.
A propósito, que amplificador monofonico de 100w ó 200w puedo armar para este pre.

Gracias


----------



## Van Malta

hola queridos y estimados colegas, arme este pre amplificador tiene un sonido barbaro!,pero el unico inconveniente es que tiene un ruido a masa que no lo puedo sacar.l
 probe y revise todo el circuito y todo tiene bien conectado su gnd correspondiente.

empiezo a creer que- lleva una fuente de alimentacion muy especifica?yo arme la fuente con un transformador de 12+12ac puente rectificador y 2 filtros de 2200uf electrolitico.

que puedo hacer para eliminar el ruido a masa?quiero que sepan que lei todos los comentarios del foro y no encontre la solucion .

les mando un abrazo!


----------



## Van Malta

me parece que cometi un error quiero que me den su opinion , escuchaba un ruido porque lo probe con un bajo pasivo y lo conecte en el jack hight,cuando lo conecte en low desaparecio el ruido y ai lo pude acoplar a cualquier potencia.

 puede ser ? entonces los bajos pasivos se conectan en la entrada low?

lo que me parecio, es que podria tener un poco mas de refuerzo en los agudos,pero nose que capacitor cambiar.

 saludos!


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Hola a todos. Queria comentarles que hize este preamplificador pero al momento de terminarlo me sonaba bastante bajo lo probe con un amplificador de 200 watts y tengo que subirle al maximo volumen para notar un poco el sonido del bajo, no se que sera pero yo he revisado interminablemente las pistas y posicion de componentes y no encuentro nada defectuoso, lo alimento con dos reguladores de voltaje que me arrojan exactamente +-15v mas alla de eso no se que sera, adjunto las imagenes para ver si ustedes observan algun error que yo no note o alguna sugerencia que me puedan dar ya que estoy muy entusiasmado para poner en marcha este preamplificador . Saludos


----------



## ricardodeni

electronicoaficionado dijo:


> Hola a todos. Queria comentarles que hize este preamplificador pero al momento de terminarlo me sonaba bastante bajo lo probe con un amplificador de 200 watts y tengo que subirle al maximo volumen para notar un poco el sonido del bajo, no se que sera pero yo he revisado interminablemente las pistas y posicion de componentes y no encuentro nada defectuoso, lo alimento con dos reguladores de voltaje que me arrojan exactamente +-15v mas alla de eso no se que sera, adjunto las imagenes para ver si ustedes observan algun error que yo no note o alguna sugerencia que me puedan dar ya que estoy muy entusiasmado para poner en marcha este preamplificador . Saludos




Hola , revisaste las pistas del pcb? fijate la pista que te marco


----------



## angel36

en el pote a la izquierda del que ud marca ricardo....parece ser que el pin central esta haciendo maza la soldadura con el pin izquierdo....


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Acabo de probar con el multimetro y esta unida, era solo una pequeña mancha que se habia adherido mientras soldaba nada mas. Respecto al preamplificador cuando toco una cuerda se escucha muy distorcionada y el sonido es casi imperceptible la verdad no se que sera.


----------



## electronicoaficionado

Cuando me referia a que la pista estaba unida era segun el comentario de ricardodeni, ahora como dice angel36 la pista no esta haciendo masa, he revisado muchas veces y no he visto ningún corto además con el flash de la camara pareciera que varias pistas esten juntas pero no lo estan. Voy a cambiar los operaciones y vere que pasa


----------



## josej44

Saludos.
Arme el pre Fender front man y cuando lo alimente con voltaje uno de los cpndensadores de 47mf exploto.  Que sera?

Adjunto fotos.

Gracias.


----------



## Agucasta

Capacitor con los voltajes invertidos, o de menor voltaje que los requeridos. Pero, cómo 47mf??
De cuántos V. era?


----------



## Micro81

Saludos Ricardodeni! Te comento que arme este proyecto y me funciono de una!!! ningun problema de ruido o funcionamiento erroneo.... el circuito equalizador cumple perfectamente su cometido asi como el control de ganancia. Yo lo conecte a un amplificador en base al integrado tda2050 y me puse a probarlo con un bajo:  funciona sin ningun problema! mas adelante tengo pensado conectarlo a un amplificador de mayor potencia y usarlo para ensayar con mi banda!

p.s.: el amplificador lo probe fuera de la caja, es decir, apenas terminé de conectar el último cable de la fuente de alimentación de inmediato le conecté el bajo y me sorprendió por que no tuvo ningun problema con ruidos parasitos.
Saludos y gracias por este gran aporte!!


----------



## josej44

Ya funciono...... suena perfecto y eso que lo tengo conectado a un equipo SONY GENEZI en una de las entradas axiliares.  El problema era uno de los integrados.

Gracias.


----------



## josej44

Tengo un problema con el pre.  Cuando lo arme y lo conecte la primera vez, uno de los condensadores electrolíticos de 47 microfaradios exploto, lo cambie por uno de mas voltaje (50 voltios) y el pre funciono a la perfección.  No lo había conectado desde hace unos días y hoy lo conecte de nuevo y exploto el mismo condensador.
Alguien del foro me podría decir que esta mal, por que exploto si ya había funcionado bien antes y mucho rato.  Gracias por la ayuda.
Todos los voltajes están bien 15, -15


----------



## Helminto G.

si estaba invertido era coa de tiempo y tubiste suerte la primera ves, la otra es que tubiera un voltaje de trabajo identico al de alimentacion, con el tiempo y los picos de tencion paso lo que tenia que pasar, remplazalo por uno de mayor voltaje y fijate bien en l polaridad


----------



## ROC51

hola ricardodenni.Arme este proyecto y la verdad suena muy bien y sin ruido.Pero lo conecte a una potencia de 200+200 de construya su videorockola y creo que este es el problema consigo el mismo volumen conectando el bajo directo a la potencia que haciendo pasar por el pre.
Que me aconsejas,tocar la placa del pre(donde?) o colocarle una etapa de amplificacion entre el pre y la potencia? porque creo que esa potencia esta diseñada para tomar señal de una computadora


----------



## Van Malta

hola rock51! sabes que cuando lo arme medi cuenta de lo mismo ,hay que subir mucho el volumen para que se note la ganancia,yo empiezo a creer que no es como lo planteo el que lo posteo que decia que funcionaba con cualquier etapa de potencia, yo lo que hice fue inetercalar un tda2050 como driver ,y graduar el nivel de entrada con un preset.y ai lo senti que funcionaba al 100 %.

 si alguien  le busco la vuelta al pre ,posteelo,


                 saludos!


----------



## josej44

Me pasa lo mismo, cuando lo conecto a un amplificador de transistores (120w por canal con los 3055) no suena con toda la potencia, pero lo extraño es que si lo conecto a la entrada de audio de un minicomponente SONY, suena perfecto.


----------



## plarenas

Hola amigos arme este preamplificador funciona y suena perfecto, le conecte un amplificador de 100 Watts RMS y suena de maravilla, lo tengo provisoriamente con una fuente de 30+30, ya que el amplificador funciona con 40 + 40 voltios DC, 2 amperes, la fuente la hice solo con condensadores y un puente rectificador, segun lo calculado me sirve un transformador de 30 + 30 AC, 3 A, no quiero complicar mucho la fuente por lo que les queria consultar si es efectivo usar una bobina para disminuir el rizado.
algunas fotos del amplificador de bajo


----------



## Agucasta

Plarenas, excelente tu amplificador. Qué marca es el parlante? Felicitaciones.


----------



## Van Malta

hola plarenas! que bueno que te salio, te quedo barbaro, mi pregunta es la siguiente regula bien el volumen, es decir no es necesario poner tan al maximo el volumen para que se sienta la ganancia?porque lo que me paso como a muchos colegas,  tenia que subir mucho el volumen para que suene,
podrias postear el amplificador de 100watts con el que lo armaste? te mando un abrazo! 

 desde ya agradezco tu atencion.saludos


----------



## plarenas

gracias  Van Malta, no tuve ningun problema anduvo bien desde el principio, antes de conectarlo a la etapa de potencia lo revise con el osciloscopio y la ganancia esta muy bien, este es el diagrama del amplificador





lo tengo alimentado con un transformador de 25 + 25 / 2 amperes y anda bien quiero armar la fuente de 40 + 40 para sacarle toda la potencia.

esta es una foto de la etapa de potencia.







agucasta89 dijo:


> Plarenas, excelente tu amplificador. Qué marca es el parlante? Felicitaciones.



gracias agucasta89, bueno el parlante es hecho en taiwan , pero era lo que tenia a mano , cuando tenga un poco de dinero comprare uno mejor


----------



## Helminto G.

pero que bonita placa...


----------



## plarenas

estas son las imagenes de la PBC y doc del amplificador de 100 w  

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_5962233amp-100w.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/otros/previo/thump_5962248utiles-de-escuela-00.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_5962264img541.jpg

http://s2.subirimagenes.com/fotos/previo/thump_5962281img531.jpg



espero que les sirva 

parece que no se ven muy claras asi que las comprimi y subi a rapidshare si las quieren descargar este es el link:



			
				agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> Alcanzo a ver unos TIP35. Espero el diagrama un poco más grande para verlo de cerca
> Saludos.
> 
> PD: Taiwán está en el oriente, pero no es China  jaja
> 
> Saludos!



jajaja tienes razon igual suenan bien ya deje el link con las fotos mas claras y los componentes


----------



## plarenas

andaria bien te deberia dar rectificado  37.6 vdc



			
				Van Malta dijo:
			
		

> hola plarenas! si es posible estaria muy agradecido por el pcb ,para poder comentar la experiencia y fomentar tu proyecto!
> 
> saludos!



Hola Van Malta, subi las imagenes avisame si la pudiste ver


----------



## Agucasta

No no, fijate bien. Son *+-*28V. O sea, rama positiva y rama negativa (ya rectificados)


----------



## plarenas

agucasta89 dijo:


> No no, fijate bien. Son *+-*28V. O sea, rama positiva y rama negativa (ya rectificados)



Te va a funcionar igual bien pero con menor potencia, yo lo tengo con +-30v y anda bien, no creo que sea mucha la diferencia.


----------



## Cacho

agucasta89 dijo:
			
		

> Taiwán está en el oriente, pero no es China


Taiwan es la isla de Formosa (el otro nombre que tiene, se lo debe a lo portugueses del S.XVII), en China y parte de ese país desde siempre, pero en el '49 se escaparon para allá los refugiados (capos de estado, no cualquier pichi) de la guerra civil por imponer el comunismo que hubo en China (se rajaron llenos de tooooooodo el oro que había). Se fueron y reclamaron siempre que ellos eran el gobierno real de toda China y que deberían reconocerles el derecho a mandar. Estuvo, entre otros, metido ahí EEUU y quedó bajo la "custodia" occidental y fuera de la órbita China, pero eso duraba (por contrato) 50años, en el '99 volvió a ser de los chinos "en los papeles". Ahora hay todo un lindo bodrio por esos lares entre China que quiere que le reconozcan sus derechos sobre la islita, la isla que quiere que la reconozcan como país independiente (si de paso le dan soberanía sobre China continental, no se van a quejar) y un montón de plata de los dos lados.

Más o menos, así es la cosa.
Taiwán no sabrás si es o no China, no por el momento al menos.

Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Muy interesante Cacho. Gracias por enseñar. Prometo "tratar" de no meter más la pata tirando frases al boleo.

Saludos!


----------



## Cacho

De nada, y seguí tirando nomás, que me hacés repasar un poco de historia (me gusta la historia )

Saludos


----------



## Van Malta

hola plarenas!!!! costo, pero pude descargar el archivo el plano se ve re bien! , y las fotos de tu proyecto se ven con una excelente terminacion, estoy muy agradecido, te mantengo al tanto cuando tenga todos los materiales!, 
te mando abrazo ! ustedes siempre lo hacen a la chilena!!!!

   saludos!!!!!


----------



## Selkir

Me he dado cuenta que en el PCB hay 5 potes, que corresponden a: Gain, Low, Mid, High y Vol, pero en el esquema solo veo que 4, los que corresponden a Low, Mid, High y Vol.
¿Donde se encuentra el pote de Gain? porque en el esquema no lo veo por ninguna parte.

Y ya que estamos hago otra pregunta. Con el tema de altavoces no estoy muy puesto (realmente nada) y no se que tipo de altavoz debería usar para este proyecto. He estado buscando conos para bajo, pero no encuentro nada. Por cierto, los altavoces que me resultan más fáciles de conseguir son los de Beyma ¿me valdría alguna de esta marca?


----------



## Van Malta

hola Selkir! efectivamente en el plano no esta el pote del gain ya que el autor del proyecto tomo literalmente el circuito del pre, pero  el gain seri el volumen y el pote del volumen el coltrol de ganancia de la salida del pre , su autor afirma que se puede utilizar con cualquier etapa de potencia pero yo lo probe con 5 potencias distintas y con las 5 ,debia subir al casi al maximo el volumen y el gain  para que suene ,
que no se mal interprete de que el pre amplificador es malo,el sonido es excelente! pero lo que requiere es una etapa de potencia muy particular, yo estoy por hacer la etapa de potencia que subio plarenas que segun comento ,con poco volumen suena.

    saludos!!!!


----------



## KrlosS10

bueno leí y leí y no encontre la respuesta a mi dudilla... que pasa si alimentamos el pre fender con menos de 15v? exactamente con 12.5v... ah y otra cosa porq*UE* el pre con amplificadores mayores a 200w genera
 el volumen bajo?


----------



## plarenas

KrlosS10 dijo:


> bueno leí y leí y no encontre la respuesta a mi dudilla... que pasa si alimentamos el pre fender con menos de 15v? exactamente con 12.5v... ah y otra cosa porq el pre con amplificadores mayores a 200w genera
> el volumen bajo?



segun el data sheet del TL072, el voltaje normal es de 12v-0-12v a 15v-0-15v, y lo minimo dice que son 11v, yo personalmente no lo he probado


----------



## KrlosS10

otra cosa ... q*UE* potencia manejan las resistencias?? se pueden poner de 1/4 de w??


----------



## malesi

Si de verdad viste el esquema, esta claro
Me costo mas ponerte la imagen que 
contestarte [LATEX]KrlosS10[/LATEX]



Saludos


----------



## KrlosS10

gente, si varío algunos de los capacitores afectará mucho su funcionamiento... hablo de los cap de 3n3, 390p,250....


----------



## Cacho

Venía leyendo temas y me encuentro con que andan citándome por acá... Muy mal, che, citen a gente seria 

@KrlosS10:

Dos cosas: Usá todas las letras de las palabras, que no cuesta nada y no me hacés trabajar poniendo las letritas rojas y con respecto a los condensadores, no hay problema en reemplazarlos, pero el sonido es esperable que varíe.

Saludos


----------



## Matt232

Sii!!! jjaja ...por fin aca esta terminadito y listo este espectacular pre!!! luego de muchas horas de laburo que dedique en esto tengo por decir que funciona a la perfeccion, me andubo de una sin hacerme renegar  y suena ESPECTACULAR!!!

 Aca les dejo unas fotos que saque en el proceso de armado y el montaje final ... 

 Gracias ricardodeni por este genial aporte que me sirvio un montonaso!! ahora voy a ir por el Gallien krueger 400RB  que tiene una pinta increible.
 Bueno ahora voy a seguir trabajando haciendo otros circuitos que esto de la electronica es un vicio  ... cualquier consulta sobre el armado de este pre o lo que necesiten no duden en preguntar que para eso estamos no? 

 Saludo a todos!!


----------



## Julio_lanza

es un muy buen pre de bajo yo lo arme y suena de lujo.....


----------



## plarenas

Matt232 dijo:


> Sii!!! jjaja ...por fin aca esta terminadito y listo este espectacular pre!!! luego de muchas horas de laburo que dedique en esto tengo por decir que funciona a la perfeccion, me andubo de una sin hacerme renegar  y suena ESPECTACULAR!!!
> 
> Aca les dejo unas fotos que saque en el proceso de armado y el montaje final ...
> 
> Gracias ricardodeni por este genial aporte que me sirvio un montonaso!! ahora voy a ir por el Gallien krueger 400RB  que tiene una pinta increible.
> Bueno ahora voy a seguir trabajando haciendo otros circuitos que esto de la electronica es un vicio  ... cualquier consulta sobre el armado de este pre o lo que necesiten no duden en preguntar que para eso estamos no?
> 
> Saludo a todos!!



no te tinca armar el amplificador?


----------



## Matt232

Hola plarenas, si entendi bien tu pregunta es si me gustaria armar el amplificador?? la verdad que si quiero hacer algo bien completito para el bajo y que quede bien para los ensayos, este pre esta de maravillas y queria probar el otro tambien, para comparar y ganar experiencia en esto viste? jejej lo que si ahora con la facu, y las cosas de la vida ando medio distanciado de el foro y un poco tambien de la electronica... hay varios proyecto detenidos que se retomaran a su tiempo. 
 Ahora el unico circuito que estoy haciendo es un encendido por descarga capasitiva para la camioneta, ya hice un encendido transistorizado y quedo de maravillas, ayudo mucho! quiero probar el de descarga capacitiva que tiene un poco mas de pinta y por ultimo lanzarme con un multichispa jejejeje ese me va a quemar el bocho... pero que satisfaccion nos trae la electronica 
 bueno, me fui demaciado por las ramas jejeje, te queria preguntar que amplificador me decias vos si me pintaba armar?? poneme un poco en onda que estoy desactualizado por estos lados... saludos gente del forooo ya voy a volverrrr


----------



## feruci

Suena exelente!!! no tiene nada de ruido, lo tengo con un TDA2030 y levanta muy bien, esta de lujo el sonido!


----------



## SERGIOD

Matt232 dijo:


> Sii!!! jjaja ...por fin aca esta terminadito y listo este espectacular pre!!! luego de muchas horas de laburo que dedique en esto tengo por decir que funciona a la perfeccion, me andubo de una sin hacerme renegar  y suena ESPECTACULAR!!!
> 
> Aca les dejo unas fotos que saque en el proceso de armado y el montaje final ...
> 
> Gracias ricardodeni por este genial aporte que me sirvio un montonaso!! ahora voy a ir por el Gallien krueger 400RB  que tiene una pinta increible.
> Bueno ahora voy a seguir trabajando haciendo otros circuitos que esto de la electronica es un vicio  ... cualquier consulta sobre el armado de este pre o lo que necesiten no duden en preguntar que para eso estamos no?
> 
> Saludo a todos!!



esos conectores de entrada de audio los que están a la izquierda con que nombre específicamente lo compras, y los plug machos que van ahí también como se llaman


----------



## Fogonazo

SERGIOD dijo:


> esos conectores de entrada de audio los que están a la izquierda con que nombre específicamente lo compras, y los plug machos que van ahí también como se llaman



El plug (Macho) se llama "Plug" (A secas)
La hembra para este se llama "Jack", con sus respectivas variantes: Estéreo/Mono, Con/Sin corte.


----------



## angel36

Quería hacerles una consulta.


Para agregarle al pre una salida "de Linea" o balanceada con conector XRL es necesario un circuito como este por EJ...



O se puede cablear el conector directamente desde la salida actual del pre?


----------



## SKYFALL

angel36 dijo:


> Quería hacerles una consulta.
> 
> 
> Para agregarle al pre una salida "de Linea" o balanceada con conector XRL es necesario un circuito como este por EJ...
> 
> O se puede cablear el conector directamente desde la salida actual del pre?



Se puede usar con un circuito como este si se quiere mantener aislada la salida de linea de la del preamplificador, pero si no se puede conectar directamente, no debería haber problema.


----------



## plarenas

angel36 dijo:


> Quería hacerles una consulta.
> 
> 
> Para agregarle al pre una salida "de Linea" o balanceada con conector XRL es necesario un circuito como este por EJ...
> 
> Ver el archivo adjunto 70588
> 
> O se puede cablear el conector directamente desde la salida actual del pre?



Si la distancia donde vas a poner el amplificador es grande algo asi como 20mts te convendria hacer algo como el circuito que muestras, de lo contrario conectalo directo, revisa antes si tienes ruido.


----------



## Fogonazo

angel36 dijo:


> Quería hacerles una consulta.
> 
> 
> Para agregarle al pre una salida "de Linea" o balanceada con conector XRL es necesario un circuito como este por EJ.......



Línea y balanceada *no* siempre son lo mismo.

¿ Para/Por que que necesitas una salida balanceada ?


----------



## angel36

Gracias por responder a todos,








Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Para/Por que que necesitas una salida balanceada ?





Fogo, el tema viene por la necesidad de conectar el equipo a la consola del sonidista por ej...


----------



## sneto

le puse un puente de diodos para que me sacara el +- 15


----------



## plarenas

sneto dijo:


> le puse un puente de diodos para que me sacara el +- 15



sneto

en realidad la fuente no es +- 15, sino que es 15-0-15, o sea que entre ambos extremos te daria 30v y entre el centro y el positivo +15 y entre el centro y el negativo -15, tienes que usar un transformador con punto medio de 15-0-15 hasta unos 20-0-20 te vendria bien la fuente es como esta:


----------



## Portmeo

Pues eso, lo monte y se encendía pero no sonaba. Mire la foto que hay en la primera pagina y vi que los condensadores 2u2 eran electrolíticos y los que yo tenia eran cerámicos, cogí y los cambie por condensadores electrolíticos, y ya echo a andar. Pudo ser que estaba mal algún condensador, o no era el correcto.

Decir que yo lo tengo alimentado con una fuente de pc que tienen de salida +-12. y me va perfecto sin ruido.

Lo que me gustaría es amplificar un poco mas la señal, o si simplemente alimentándolo con +-15 ya me amplificaría mas la señal. Como dije antes lo alimento con +-12


----------



## chacarock

tengo una consulta, en el circuito, hay dos resistencias que me llaman la atencion, una dice 330k y 330 ohm
es asi o las dos son kilohm u ohm, saludos


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> tengo una consulta, en el circuito, hay dos resistencias que me llaman la atencion, una dice 330k y 330 ohm
> es asi o las dos son kilohm u ohm, saludos



¿ En que parte del circuito ?


----------



## oswaldosolano

jente, este circuito es simple y si lo armas como dice el diagrama no tienen por que tener problemas, solo tengan cuidado con los yack de entrada que aveces estan armados al revez.


----------



## chacarock

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ En que parte del circuito ?



http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/811/dudaforo.jpg/

Uploaded with ImageShack.us

en esta parte, aunque no me fije en el esquema, recien me estoy dando cuenta, ya me fijo.


listo, esta  correcta la informacion,
me sorprendio, como el solo hecho de tu presencia Fogo, insito mi instinto de solucion, jajajaja abrazo, 

bueno ya tengo el pre armado, ahora voy por la fuente, seguramente tomare una derivacion del mismo trafo del ampli y lo regule en 15voltios. lo lindo de todo es que el 90% es reciclado de equipos de audio viejos y fuentes, sobre todo los cap electroliticos, esos grandotes que traen las fuemtes de pc,


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> . . . .listo, esta  correcta la informacion,
> me _*sorprendio, como el solo hecho de tu presencia Fogo, insito mi instinto de solucion,*_ jajajaja abrazo,



 ¿ Tal vez sea por mi sonrisa inspiradora ? 

Ver el archivo adjunto 78996​


----------



## chacarock

jajajaja capo 

voy a suponer que lo que propuse 


> bueno  ya tengo el pre armado, ahora voy por la fuente, seguramente tomare una  derivacion del mismo trafo del ampli y lo regule en 15voltios. lo lindo  de todo es que el 90% es reciclado de equipos de audio viejos y  fuentes, sobre todo los cap electroliticos, esos grandotes que traen las  fuemtes de pc,


esta ccorrecto salvo por lo de los cap de fuente de pc, ya que no llego con los voltajes, lo pario que ajustaron el voltaje che.


----------



## jorge2013

montei essa semana e funciona muito bem estou usando para guitarra e ficou muito bom da exelentes agudos . se alguem ta montando e tiver duvida posta ai ha eu sou do brasil então usem o tradutor por favor


----------



## chacarock

jorge2013 dijo:


> montei essa semana e funciona muito bem estou usando para guitarra e ficou muito bom da exelentes agudos . se alguem ta montando e tiver duvida posta ai ha eu sou do brasil então usem o tradutor por favor



se entiende 



			
				szirsantiago dijo:
			
		

> Hola quería saber si me podían ayudar indicándome los V de cada condensador, muchas gracias



poneles de 25vol los electroliticos, los demas si son de mas voltage no importa


----------



## Marce

Buenas noches. Gracias ricardo por compartir y diseñar este pcb. Lo termine hace un tiempo; y ayer pude probarlo comodamente.  Lo alimento con +-12v.  Apenas tengo un ruido de fondo; que sera cuestion de encontrar el causante. Funciona de maravillas; lo unico que no noto es la diferencia al probarlo en cualquier entrada. Lo demas; funciona de 10. Lo tengo en conjunto con un tda7295 y la placa es que posteo mariano. Dejo unas fotos; ojala se pueda apreciar.
Nuevamente; muchas graciasi


----------



## piruca1

Ricardo, este fue mi primer proyecto y anduvo a la primera! Para los principiantes lo recomiendo. Cero ruido y exelente sonido! Gracias!

Pd: ahora ire por la potencia y la caja...


----------



## sergio galvez

Hola gente alguien tiene el circuto para amar la fuente?



tengo un tranformador de 15+15 v de 1 amp


----------



## Fogonazo

sergio galvez dijo:


> Hola gente alguien tiene el circuto para amar la fuente?
> 
> 
> 
> tengo un tranformador de 15+15 v de 1 amp



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f21/fuente-preamplificador-15-15-a-46452/


----------



## plarenas

hola colegas,

solo como aporte me arme un amplificador de 170w en modo bridge con el TDA7294 mas este preamplificador y comparandolo con otro ampli a transistores anduvo muy bien en cuanto a potencia y calidad de sonido comparado con otro fender de fabrica que me mandaron a reparar.

saludos

les dejo una foto del frontal que le voy a poner cuando lo tenga listo subo mas fotos


----------



## chacarock

Te quedo muy lindo. Con que diseñaste el frontal? Saludos


----------



## plarenas

chacarock dijo:


> Te quedo muy lindo. Con que diseñaste el frontal? Saludos



con power point y lo imprimi en una hoja normal para luego pegarlo al metal y pintarlo con laca transparente asi quedo:


cuando tenga un poco mas de dinero le voy a dar una mejor terminación a la caja acustica


----------



## Fogonazo

chacarock dijo:


> Te quedo muy lindo. Con que diseñaste el frontal? Saludos



https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f36/mejorar-presentacion-nuestros-equipos-12298/


----------



## nachocamacho

Disculpen la pregunta por ahí es muy tonta, no puedo de la fuente  del amplificador (+-50v)  bajar el voltaje a +-15v  con resistencias para alimentar el pre ?


----------



## el indio

No quedaria muy estable que digamos, pero bien podrias hacer algo mas elaborado como un divisor resistivo y un par de zener para estabilizar mas algunos condensadores, o, utilizar un par de reguladores tipo 7815/7915 mas condensadores como para tener una tension estable y limpia


----------



## crimson

Hola nachocamacho, la calidad de los reguladores 78/79XX hoy en día es pésima, fijate en este post:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/677095/ _Saludos C


----------



## nachocamacho

el indio dijo:


> No quedaria muy estable que digamos, pero bien podrias hacer algo mas elaborado como un divisor resistivo y un par de zener para estabilizar mas algunos condensadores, o, utilizar un par de reguladores tipo 7815/7915 mas condensadores como para tener una tension estable y limpia



Si el transformador que tengo para el amplificador tiene buena potencia cosa que nunca se vea exigido la tensión seria estable  ? Lo voy a probar total no pierdo nada, otra duda que me surge es la siguiente, como saco bien el calculo para bajar la tensión de 50v a los 15 que necesito.
Desde ya muchas gracias.

Gracias crimson, me gusto la idea de los zener, estoy viendo el post que me pasaste .

Quisiera utilizar este diagrama, pero es para obtener 12v, para 15v  el zener tendria que ser de 15v y las resistencias serian de 4k?


----------



## crimson

Fijate por acá:
http://www.unicrom.com/Tut_reg_con_zener.asp
Saludos C


----------



## Leammarconetto

Hola, tengo una duda, podria usar este doblador de tension con un trafo de 12vAc, es decir, sin tap central, lo que me quedaria: 12vAc x 1.41(valor pico)=16.92vCc cambiando los condensadores por dos de 2200micros? Gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Leammarconetto dijo:


> Hola, tengo una duda, podria usar este doblador de tension con un trafo de 12vAc, es decir, sin tap central, lo que me quedaria: 12vAc x 1.41(valor pico)=16.92vCc cambiando los condensadores por dos de 2200micros? Gracias.



Si lo único que vas a alimentar es el previo: *SI*

Una versión mejorada:

Ver el archivo adjunto 13721​


----------



## Leammarconetto

Gracias Fogonazo, si aca en Cordoba consigo baquelita de 25Cm lo estaria armando pronto, Saludos


----------



## Agucasta

Hola gente, hace mucho tiempo compré todos los componentes para hacer este proyecto, pero nunca conseguí la placa de 25cm, pero sí conseguí de 20. Resolví sacar unos cm. en la parte del led, que lo saco de otro lado, y además sacar el jack de LOW, ya que tengo un bajo pasivo. 

Mi duda es cómo transformar el esquema de "low" a "high", y agarré el diagrama, me puse a tratar de entenderlo, pero me supera.. Si alguien me ayuda, se los agradezco.

Esquema Original (hasta la entrada pata 3 del TL)




Opción 1: (quitar el jack, y la R2)




Opción 2: (quitar el jack de Low, la R2, la R3, y el C1)




O si ninguna de las 2 es correcta, también me ayudaría mucho!! 
Es fácil agragar un pedazo de plaqueta para poner los dos jacks, pero la verdad quiero quitarlo. 
Desde ya muchas gracias!

Agucasta


----------



## plarenas

Agucasta dijo:


> Hola gente, hace mucho tiempo compré todos los componentes para hacer este proyecto, pero nunca conseguí la placa de 25cm, pero sí conseguí de 20. Resolví sacar unos cm. en la parte del led, que lo saco de otro lado, y además sacar el jack de LOW, ya que tengo un bajo pasivo.
> 
> Mi duda es cómo transformar el esquema de "low" a "high", y agarré el diagrama, me puse a tratar de entenderlo, pero me supera.. Si alguien me ayuda, se los agradezco.
> 
> Esquema Original (hasta la entrada pata 3 del TL)
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/2/8/1/0/5/1_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> Opción 1: (quitar el jack, y la R2)
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/2/8/1/0/5/2_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> Opción 2: (quitar el jack de Low, la R2, la R3, y el C1)
> [url]https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/gallery/files/2/8/1/0/5/3_thumb.jpg[/url]
> 
> O si ninguna de las 2 es correcta, también me ayudaría mucho!!
> Es fácil agragar un pedazo de plaqueta para poner los dos jacks, pero la verdad quiero quitarlo.
> Desde ya muchas gracias!
> 
> Agucasta




tendrias que dejarlo como el archivo que subi, si te fijas bien cuando enchuchas a la entrada high R1 y R3 forman un divisor de voltaje, esto para bajar la señal es como un pote con punto medio.

saludos


----------



## Agucasta

plarenas dijo:


> tendrias que dejarlo como el archivo que subi, si te fijas bien cuando enchuchas a la entrada high R1 y R3 forman un divisor de voltaje, esto para bajar la señal es como un pote con punto medio.
> 
> saludos



Muchas gracias por la respuesta! 
Saludos.

Agucasta


----------



## geor16

Estaba por encarar el Gallien Krueger 400RB, pero encontré este que parece mucho mas sencillo. Voy a ver si me sale. Lo pienso hacer con un amplificador Ampeg 40W mosfet que se encuentra aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-50w-mosfet-58018/#post520973
Que les parece, se llevaran bien? dice que funciona para cualquier ampli. 
Gracias.


----------



## Leammarconetto

geor16 dijo:


> Estaba por encarar el Gallien Krueger 400RB, pero encontré este que parece mucho mas sencillo. Voy a ver si me sale. Lo pienso hacer con un amplificador Ampeg 40W mosfet que se encuentra aquí:
> Que les parece, se llevaran bien? dice que funciona para cualquier ampli.
> Gracias.



Yo hace unos días terminé el ampli de 100W con Darlington, que hay en este mismo foro y anda muy bien, y anterior a ese lo tenía puesto en un ampli de 90W con TDA 7294 (diseño de construyasuvideorockola) y también andaba espectacular. Espero te sirva de algo...


----------



## geor16

Bueno después de pensarlo me decidí por encarar la construcción de este pre con una etapa de potencia Ampeg 40W mosfet que anda dando vueltas por acá. 

Para la etapa de potencia necesito un trafo de 24+24 3A y pensaba agregarle otro devanado secundario de 15+15V para alimentar el pre. Ahora mis dudas: 


¿cuanta potencia necesito para alimentar el pre con 15+15V? Supongo que poca pero no se cuanto. 1A (15VA) supongo que es excesivo no? 

El transformador lo voy a hacer yo, y nunca estuve ni cerca de hacer uno. ¿Sera muy complicado? 

La fuente que pusieron en algún comentario del post (subo imagen) va bien con lo que quiero hacer?


----------



## Fogonazo

geor16 dijo:


> Bueno después de pensarlo me decidí por encarar la construcción de este pre con una etapa de potencia Ampeg 40W mosfet que anda dando vueltas por acá.
> 
> Para la etapa de potencia necesito un trafo de 24+24 3A y pensaba agregarle otro devanado secundario de 15+15V para alimentar el pre. Ahora mis dudas:
> 
> 
> ¿cuanta potencia necesito para alimentar el pre con 15+15V? Supongo que poca pero no se cuanto. 1A (15VA) supongo que es excesivo no?
> 
> El transformador lo voy a hacer yo, y nunca estuve ni cerca de hacer uno. ¿Sera muy complicado?
> 
> La fuente que pusieron en algún comentario del post (subo imagen) va bien con lo que quiero hacer?



La parte del previo se puede alimentar de la misma tensión que la de potencia, no hace falta un bobinado independiente y solo consume unos 150mA


----------



## geor16

Fogonazo dijo:


> La parte del previo se puede alimentar de la misma tensión que la de potencia, no hace falta un bobinado independiente y solo consume unos 150mA


Gracias por la información, alguna pista de como hacer esto? de usar el trafo de 24+14V para lograr los +-15V de continua. 
Gracias por la paciencia, soy bastante nuevo en esto.


----------



## Fogonazo

geor16 dijo:


> Gracias por la información, alguna pista de como hacer esto? de usar el trafo de 24+14V para lograr los +-15V de continua.
> Gracias por la paciencia, soy bastante nuevo en esto.



De las salidas de alimentación de la etapa de potencia (±33Vcc aproximadamente) alimentas la fuente que dibujaste.

Ver el archivo adjunto 154655​
Sin rectificador ni capacitores electrolíticos grandes, con 470uF por rama estará bien, conectas mediante 2 resistencias, una por rama, de *150Ω 3W* y de ahí a los reguladores. (LM7815 y LM7915)


----------



## crimson

Hola geor16, yo uso una con transistores, porque los reguladores suelen no venir bien, y te tiran cualquier tensión de salida cuando le ponés 33V o más a la entrada, anda por acá:_ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/397931/ _Por supuesto, cambiás los zener de 12V6 por 15V.
Por acá encontre el circuito:
Ver el archivo adjunto 75430
Saludos C


----------



## Phantom76

Hola, consulta, los potes son log o lin? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Phantom76 dijo:


> Hola, consulta, los potes son log o lin? Gracias



Lo que controla volumen de audio es logarítmico. Los controles de tono son lineales.


----------



## agulencina96

Hola, no es por ocio, si no que no quiero equivocarme con los componentes.. alguien me podría pasar la lista de los mismos? Muchas gracias!


----------



## pandacba

Para pasarte la lista, alguién se debería tomar la molestia de algo que tu también puedes hacer.
Tu pedido es de los que no se deben hacer, cero esfuerzo y que los demás hagan las cosas por ti, en este foro eso no funciona así, los esfuerzos primeros deben ser tuyos


----------



## agulencina96

pandacba dijo:


> Para pasarte la lista, alguién se debería tomar la molestia de algo que tu también puedes hacer.
> Tu pedido es de los que no se deben hacer, cero esfuerzo y que los demás hagan las cosas por ti, en este foro eso no funciona así, los esfuerzos primeros deben ser tuyos



No me supo comprender estimado. Le pido disculpas si lo ofendí. Acá le dejo la lista que con MI ESFUERZO realice. Si le sirve a alguien más que asi sea. Muchas gracias por responder!


----------



## pandacba

No pasa por si me ofendo o no, tiene que ver una norma del foro, me alegra muy buena tu actitud
Detalle el pote de volumen es logaritmico los de tonos son lineales, el 4558 y el TL072 son dual in line recomendado poner zócalos de buena calidad,
También tenes los M5218 y M5220 que son muy buenos y también DIL 8 otro es el UPC470 también bajo rudio y DIL8
Los 4558, M4518/20 y UPC4570, viene en cápsula SIL es decir todos los pines en línea





Cuando uno diseña el impreso son mejores para la distribución de los componentes y mejorar las condiciones eléctricas, en la foto solo esta el 4558


----------



## plarenas

alguien a usado este operacional TLC2262CP? es bastante caro valdra la pena usarlo en este preamp o en cualquiera?


----------



## pandacba

Leiste la hoja de datos? allí hay muchas respuestas, luego en base a esos datos haz tus pruebas como hemos echo muchos para saber que sirve y que no


----------



## plarenas

pandacba dijo:


> Leiste la hoja de datos? allí hay muchas respuestas, luego en base a esos datos haz tus pruebas como hemos echo muchos para saber que sirve y que no



si la ley antes de postear la pregunta, la pregunta es mas simple alguien lo ha usado :cabezon:, de todas formas igual lo voy a probar era solo para intercambiar opiniones.
como solia decir un amigo, "la tehoria dice que en la practica es lo mismo y la practica comprueba que no"
saludos.


----------



## agulencina96

Que tal... vengo a molestar de nuevo. Encontré este circuito en contruyevideorockola, el cual ya tenia armado hace un par de años.
Conecté mi bajo al mismo, y noté que no tiene buena regulación en los graves. Alguien me recomienda alguna modificación en el circuito para poder lograrlo?


----------



## shevchenko

mmm bajar R8 a 2.2k? ( o menos?)


----------



## pandacba

Vuelvo a reiterar, si sacaste ese circuito de esa web, porque no llevas allí tu consulta?, quien te parece adecuado para responder, nosotros o ellos que desarrollaron los circuitos y los publican.
No somos el soporte técnico de esa Web que es malísima, muy vistosa pero deberian volver a estudiar todos  porque lo que publican es de terror.

Te parece que saques un esquema de este foro, tengas problemas y vayas a otro a pedir ayuda?


----------



## nachocamacho

Hola a todos.
Por si a alguien le sirve, como no tenía una fuente simétrica de 15V a modo prueba se me ocurrió desarmar una fuente de 9V de esas que se enchufan directamente a la pared, utilicé el transformador, 2 diodos y agregué un capacitor de 2200uF (la fuente ya traía uno) y es creer o reventar pero el pre funciona perfectamente, es mas no mete ningún tipo de ruido.
A los mas expertos en el foro les consulto si dejar la fuente a modo de provisiempre puede traer algún tipo de inconveniente al pre ?


----------



## DOSMETROS

nachocamacho dijo:


> les consulto si dejar la fuente a modo de provisiempre puede traer algún tipo de inconveniente al pre ?



No.


----------

